# Why dont my Drs Care??



## 22156 (May 25, 2006)

Seriously, If I have another Dr. that looks at me and says "...hmmm...sounds like you have Ibs, that is Irriable Bowel Syndrome. You are a very healthy young individual and you just need to relax a bit. Are you anxious? Is there anything happening in your life that is affecting you a lot? Are you happy?"...Well, I would be a lot happier if my stomach wasn't cramping and I could get rid of this bloating, C, & D!!! I have been to the Dr. for this for the past yr and dealing with it for 2.5 yrs. I went to the GI yesterday and he just told me to eat breakfast and take metamucil(OK genius. I had just told him that fiber supplements only made me feel worse).







Ohh...and i tried the breakfast thing this morning and for the past two hrs my stomach has been crampping. I am going back to a small bowel of ceral tomorrow. I am 24 and feel like a have the digestive tract of an 80 yr old. Ohh well, At least my husband is supportive.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

I totally know how you feel. That's pretty much what my Dr told me and yah i'm getting super frusterated with her because it seems as if she doesn't even care and she thinks it's all in my head. I have an appt next week and I'm going in to tell her what tests I want done cause that's the only way anything will get done. I can't get into the specialist till feb so I'm gonna see what i can do in the meantime. It sucks here in ontario cause we are soo short on doctors that i'm just thankful that i have a Dr since like half my city is without one. What I don't understand is why they don't think it's serious or something, it's like yah I really wanna be making all this stuff up and I'm really pretending to be in pain everyday. Ha yah right. Just thought I'd let you know I feel you frusteration cause I'm going through the same thing right now.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree, doctors r really annoying and patronizing about ibs. Mine always tell me 'ibs is a very common problem' and reminds me there is no cure. The first doctor I saw, when I was 15, tried 2 anti-spamodics then told me there was nothing else for ibs. I looked it up in a medical dictionary and brought her a list of possible drugs, whereupon she said 'oh yes, we'll try some of these'.They just don't want to know!


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

I know how you all feel. I went through the same thing. The first doctor I went to was more interested in my personal problems than anything. I just kept going to differen't doctors until I found one that knew something about IBS and what a serious impact it can have on a person(I am fortunate to have good insurance.) My bowels are by no means perfect now, but are at least some what under control. I don't think my IBS would have reached this level if I could seen my present GI doc sooner.


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, I've had similar experiences with doctors who don't know that much about ibs. It would be nice if doctors were trained more on ibs in medical school. I think pretty soon I'm going to start looking for a gastrointestinal specialist.


----------

